# Starting Brace Height for Bear Kodiak magnum



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Bear says 7-8 inch. A longtime shooter of the KM says 7-1/4"-8-1/2". Find the brace height within these ranges that shoot the best for you; absent of arm slap and excessive noise.


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

If you're not experienced with them start at 8" and work down. I had one for a short period and the bow was exceptionally accurate when you did your part, but was a stickler for good form. You will enjoy it once you get it dialed in. Don't forget to silence it. Mine was incredibly loud even with super heavy arrows.


----------



## Darth Fletcher (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! I'll start there.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

8-8.5


----------



## thunder child (Jul 8, 2010)

My Bear takedown didn't start to quiet down until I got the brace height to 8" and arrow flight is much better at 8 1/4".


----------



## Ir0nman (May 6, 2015)

I have been working on mine for a while now, Its a 65# @ 28 Kodiak Magnum and because of my experience hunting in the brush I bought brush buttons and installed them right off the bat. I have been tuning this bow for sound and that sweet shooting spot. I have found a spot around 7-7/8 that shoot great but it was still really noisy and I couldn't get the noise to stop no matter where I put the BH. then I tried sliding down the brush buttons so the didn't touch the limbs on release( about 3-4 inches) just to see what would happen. and I put the BH back to my sweet shooting height of 7-7/8.... no more noise.


----------



## coyote30 (Aug 16, 2013)

8"-8.5"


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine is quietest at 7 7/8


----------

